# Microsoft Office 2007 Resolution changes upon opening word document



## mlowell (Aug 11, 2009)

Upon opening any word document the entire computer screen resolution changes and it takes approx. 60-90 seconds for the document to completely open. 

My most recent "fix": Right click on desktop; click on Personalize; Display settings; change color bit to Highest (32 bit); Click apply. This action will cause the screen & document to revert but I must go through this process EVERYTIME I open such a document.

I have had the computer in the repair shop for over 2 weeks & all troubleshooting efforts were fruitless. Microsoft will not field the question for less than $140 ++. Please help!


----------

